# Salt Dogg Spreader Question



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought a SS Salt Dogg spreader for doing some shopping center sidewalks. This last storm was the first time I got to use it & I have to say I was not overly impressed. It worked very well, except the spreading path was directed towards the left & kept hitting the back left part of the frame instead of directly front & center. Any ideas as to what might be wrong? I like this spreader, but it is almost worthless if it doesn't spread in the right direction.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm no pro, but, what motor is on it? if it electric, is it wired backwards so the motor spins the wrong way?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*BEWARE Defective Salt Dogg Walk Behind Sreaders*

All
Purchased a new SS walk behind unit, paid 375.00 cdn for the stainless model,
Was dealer assembled.

Lasted less then (1) 80 lb bag of fresh salt.

Drive is made of hard plastic, broke into a bunch of pieces
after about 80 feet of sidewalk. Checked the salt, no lumps, clumps and was free flowing. 
Dealer stated that the small pin in the spinner shaft should not have been installed. Without the pin, salt must free fall onto the spinner wheel.... YA RIGHT..... don't work without the spinner pin....Dealer offered and did repair the unit no charge...

I would never buy another Salt Dogg sander or for that matter any unit with plastic anywhere on the drive line.. my dealer is returning this defective model and replacing it with the NEW updated Salt Dogg with the new steel drive line.....

As for the Salt Dogg manufacturer, knowing their product fails and engineering a fix from plastic to steel I think they should have pulled these defective plastic units from supply and repaired them with the update before selling out old stock to us hard working contractors

Buyers beware of this product. 
I will let you know how my replacement works out..

Images of defective Salt Dogg with plastic drive


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

StratfordPusher;339326 said:


> All
> Purchased a new SS walk behind unit, paid 375.00 cdn for the stainless model,
> Was dealer assembled.
> 
> ...


Not being a wise ass, but where is the Stainless on this picture?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Rusty Stainless*



ThisIsMe;339365 said:


> Not being a wise ass, but where is the Stainless on this picture?


Good to see someone else notice, the frame is sold as stainless steel, as you can see their stainless seems to rust fast. 
The pictured spreader has only salted 80' of sidewalk once and looks rusty already.

The replacement until won't be stainless as they are not yet available.

Nice spreader for 375 bones don't you think ? ya, right....

Regards Al
tymusic


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

StratfordPusher;339491 said:


> Good to see someone else notice, the frame is sold as stainless steel, as you can see their stainless seems to rust fast.
> The pictured spreader has only salted 80' of sidewalk once and looks rusty already.
> 
> The replacement until won't be stainless as they are not yet available.
> ...


I just checked http://www.buyersproducts.com/dispatch?cmd=fwd&fwdfile=catalog3t.jsp?id=10100016

Sure enough they claim stainless. If that is the case, bring it back to the dealer, get refund and walk away. Consumers should not put up with this, and the only way to fight back is to walk with your money.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

StratfordPusher;339491 said:


> Good to see someone else notice, the frame is sold as stainless steel, as you can see their stainless seems to rust fast.
> The pictured spreader has only salted 80' of sidewalk once and looks rusty already.
> 
> The replacement until won't be stainless as they are not yet available.
> ...


Lowballers, products or services you get what you pay for. There are many grades of SS, some oxidate, poor quality control during production can lead to inconsistently in the alloy, lumps on the batter so to speak. Off-shore third word materials and manufacturing leads to a throw away unit. Price $375 in to your season's overhead and trash it at the end of the season.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;339323 said:


> I'm no pro, but, what motor is on it? if it electric, is it wired backwards so the motor spins the wrong way?


Walk behind spreader, no motor.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

So you think it might be the gearbox? I thought if the gears went bad I would hear some noise of some kind. At this point it acts like it is supposed to spread this way. It spread directly forward when I first used it, but like was stated by someone else, after the first 80 feet it started spreading off center. Is there a replacement gearbox that might work?


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

carcrz;339824 said:


> So you think it might be the gearbox? I thought if the gears went bad I would hear some noise of some kind. At this point it acts like it is supposed to spread this way. It spread directly forward when I first used it, but like was stated by someone else, after the first 80 feet it started spreading off center. Is there a replacement gearbox that might work?


Ok felt the need to chime in.....The older salt Dogg Walk behinds models WB100 for carbon steel and WB200 for stainless steel were an attempt to try to replicate the earthway design but failed miserably with alot of problems with the plastic gear box and several thousand returned units. They do still have several companies selling these older models from last years stock and they did make an adjustment to the replacement gearboxes that are ok or so so....However the new WB100A and the WB200A are an all new design with open steel gear assemblys that work very well see if I can get ya a photo here.

You can find these new models at: http://www.ealandscapesupply.com/saltspreaders.htm 
they are one of the best priced around like $165.00 for the carbon steel and $249.00 for the stainless sreel model. we have had good luck with the new models even with the cotter pin left in to spin the salt.

And to answer the original question above if he is refering to a walk behind I dont mean to state the obvious but make sure the deflectors are up on all four sides.

Hope this helped.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

carcrz;339818 said:


> Walk behind spreader, no motor.


LOL!!! sorry :waving:


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

That helped a bunch - especially the pictures!



Snoflo;339858 said:


> And to answer the original question above if he is refering to a walk behind I dont mean to state the obvious but make sure the deflectors are up on all four sides.
> 
> Hope this helped.


 I knew I forgot something









Is there any way to just replace the gearbox w/ the newly designed one? I just bought this spreader so I am hoping that replacing that part would be the more cost effective way to go. I have the SS model, so these things get expensive to just replace the whole thing instead of just the lower half.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

I found this part # from Angelo's - "3008343 - Gearbox Assembly (New Style) Salt Dogg Walk Behind WB100 & WB200." Is that the part I would need?


----------



## Snoflo (Dec 4, 2006)

carcrz;339973 said:


> I found this part # from Angelo's - "3008343 - Gearbox Assembly (New Style) Salt Dogg Walk Behind WB100 & WB200." Is that the part I would need?


No that s not the proper part for the new units it is a 3009157 and can be found here:
http://www.ealandscapesupply.com/walkbehindspreaderparts.htm
I am not sure if you can drill or modify the old axle shaft and retro fit the new spinner and gear assembly to the old units. If you are looking for the updated plastic unit try calling the people above ill bet they can get it for you.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Snoflo;340424 said:


> No that s not the proper part for the new units it is a 3009157 and can be found here:
> http://www.ealandscapesupply.com/walkbehindspreaderparts.htm
> I am not sure if you can drill or modify the old axle shaft and retro fit the new spinner and gear assembly to the old units. If you are looking for the updated plastic unit try calling the people above ill bet they can get it for you.


I just ordered all of the parts that I think I need. Hopefully it all works out okay. Just so everyone knows, EA Landscape Supply is who I bought the spreader from in the first place. MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE UPDATED VERSION OF THIS SPREADER & NOT THE ONE THEY ARE SELLING ON EBAY!!! This is probably the best designed spreader I have ever used & I got it @ a reasonable price, so I'm not too ticked off.


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

carcrz;340467 said:


> I just ordered all of the parts that I think I need. Hopefully it all works out okay. Just so everyone knows, EA Landscape Supply is who I bought the spreader from in the first place. MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE UPDATED VERSION OF THIS SPREADER & NOT THE ONE THEY ARE SELLING ON EBAY!!! This is probably the best designed spreader I have ever used & I got it @ a reasonable price, so I'm not too ticked off.


OOPS!!! It was another company. Man talk about service; I got 3 calls from EA wanting to make things right if I was unhappy. Needless to say, I will be looking their direction first for these types of purchases.

Just in case Tim from EA sees this, I left you a message, call me when you get back (try me 11:30 - 12:30 Tuesday or after 3:30).


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

Just an update. I talked to EA & found that the new gear won't work on the older model. I guess they also changed some of the angles on the frame so it won't work . I ended up ordering a new plastic gearbox (same as the original but supposedly has more HD internals). We'll see how it works out. It may be on Ebay if this doesn't work.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I bought one of the old ones last year and it also broke on me the first time i used it. Salt dog did send me a new gear box to install. Kind of a PITA that i have to work on a new spreader. I picked up another this year and the new design works a lot better. Time will tell if it will hold up?


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

How'd that second spreader hold up?


----------

